

Meet Everlyne, Our Newest Team Member Via Watsi - jmathai
https://trovebox.com/post/meet-everylyne,-our-newest-team-member-via-watsi

======
jmathai
OP here. Posting this to encourage other companies and startups to hook up
with Watsi and fund medical treatments for people in need.

Ping Chase or Grace @ Watsi - I'm sure they'll be super excited.

~~~
gracegarey
You're awesome, Jaisen. We're excited to partner with Trovebox!

------
georgeg
I am sure you could have taken a better picture! but it has to look like this
so as to read not so far from the stereotype.

~~~
jmathai
The photo was taken by someone in Kenya.

I don't actually understand how it could be better or how it's stereotypical.

